# cyclogest-which is more successful rectum or vaginal?



## blue eyes (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi everyone,I am on day 2 of cyclogest,nurse advised me to insert in rectum as it absorbs quicker and less likely to leak,I have done this but am confused,sounds stupid ,but does this still do what it is supposed to or vaginally ,would this be more successfull, Please help as I ,like everyone else really want this to work and do  whwt ever it takes to increase my chance, Good-luck to you all and hope all goes well for everyone of you,tons of love and well-wishes Sharon.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Sharon

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,8036.0.html

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,6989.msg103700.html#msg103700

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,925.0.html

Here are a couple of links where there has already been discussions about cyclogest.
Hope they are helpful to you.

Love Kim x x x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Sharon, I too have been wondering this, I have been using the front method, but have had a little leakage, I hadn't heard that it was better at the back, perhaps I'll try that, although I'm already on day 10dpt so not sure if it will make much difference now.
Why dont you come over and join us in the 2WW thread April part 3, ther's lots of us going through the same things.

Take Care
Joe


----------

